# The big 5



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The Big 5 Haven't had time to look in the garden much this past week or so Found these biggies there supose to be straight 8's but the smallest is 10 some over 12
View attachment 1414


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful I think that they are planning to steal your vehicle, they've already commandeered a fork.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Grew some Armenian cuc's last year that were 24 to 30 inch, left one to see how big it would grow so we could put enter it in the fall fair, never kept an eye on it and with the heavy leaf cover it ended up with blossom rot so should have put some straw under it, was around 3 ft. and 6 inches across, this year has been terrible for cuc's with all the wet weather early on and had to restart 50 plants, the Armenians haven't put out like last year. Have a few watermelons that are pushing 20#'s.


----------

